
Ryzen processor overclocking under Linux - ChankeyPathak
CoreFreq developments are bringing new features to alter the P0 P-State frequency of AMD Zen family. This will change the Processor base clock and thus the kernel major variables such as the loops_per_jiffy are being recalibrated using unique &amp; hand crafted asm TSC algorithms.<p>The state of developments had made possible to increase the 3950X straight to its 4.7 GHz, single Core. TSC clock source is a WiP.<p>Preview available at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cyring&#x2F;CoreFreq&#x2F;tree&#x2F;develop<p>As part of the master branch, Intel &amp; AMD CPUs can already be OCed through their Turbo boost ratios.
======
mcraiha
You should mention that default single core Max boost clock for 3950X is 4.7
GHz by AMD specs and most reviews have usually got values between 4.5 GHz and
4.6 GHz. Percentage wise gains for single core test are so small that there
really isn't a reason to do that (this applies to all new modern top of the
line desktop CPUs).

